# Some new PR's this week on the big three



## BiologicalChemist (May 31, 2017)

495 on squats felt pretty easy tonight...def going to shoot for more

405 bench the other day felt easy too..but no vid too in the zone

565 dead felt okay pretty smooth and steady but again no vid (idiot friend did get a pic tho) 

Overall enjoying the powerlifting feels damn good and loving the new belt and knee sleeves they help a lot...will not be stopping BB though


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 31, 2017)

http://imgur.com/hiB0itP 


http://imgur.com/Wex42t3


----------



## stonetag (May 31, 2017)

Nice work BC! Are those 45# plates on the barbell?


----------



## stonetag (May 31, 2017)

On the bench that is, just look a little different


----------



## IHI (May 31, 2017)

Hell yeah!!!! Great job BC!!!!


----------



## snake (May 31, 2017)

Nice job brother!

Just a piece of advice for down the road; once you get that singlet, start to train in it. Find a heavy cotton T-shirt that fits you tight and start squatting and benching in it with the singlet. Also use the singlet when you DL. FYI, no T-shirt (unwritten rule)

My point is that you perform the way you practice. You want to duplicate every training day as if it was the day of the meet. If you do this right, on the day of your meet you can literally close your eyes and everything will feel the same as in the gym.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 31, 2017)

Make sure you pause your bench in training so that you don't get surprised in a meet. 
Also you gotta keep your feet still. It's a technicality. 


Nice work bub.


----------



## widehips71 (May 31, 2017)

Strong work man.  Keep at it


----------



## Gibsonator (May 31, 2017)

you are a beast brother!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 31, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Nice work BC! Are those 45# plates on the barbell?




Those are 45's they just have a rubber casing ...im not pulling a brad castleberry benching 14 styrofoam plates


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 31, 2017)

Jacked ripped and strong. U got it all brother. Nice work


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 1, 2017)

I agree with the bench king. Looking good and strong man. Killing it keep it up


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 1, 2017)

Bodybuilder frame with Powerlifter lifts. Good job brother!


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jun 1, 2017)

Damn man looking good , beast mode !!!!!!


----------



## Runningwild (Jun 1, 2017)

Looking good BC, it's always great to see your hard work paying off


----------



## Solomc (Jun 1, 2017)

All killer numbers bro.


----------



## Maijah (Jun 1, 2017)

Nice lifts, we aren't that far apart, one of these days we should meet up at powerhouse in North haven


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 2, 2017)

I've met BC and he's even bigger in person. Jacked ripped ****er lol


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 2, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I've met BC and he's even bigger in person. Jacked ripped ****er lol



Ecks met me when I was just statting a cycle after being on hrt  I was a tiny bitch like 190lbs lol..he made me feel malnourished ..ecks is 2x wider than me...and he benches 500+ lbs


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 2, 2017)

Maijah said:


> Nice lifts, we aren't that far apart, one of these days we should meet up at powerhouse in North haven





Definitely man always down to get a lift in..I'll let u know when I head to power house this summer prob after my next PL meet


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 2, 2017)

What u weighing now?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 2, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> What u weighing now?



Weighing 220 in the a.m.down from 230 since starting tren eating very clean though


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 2, 2017)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Weighing 220 in the a.m.down from 230 since starting tren eating very clean though



Nice man. Very nice


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2017)

BiologicalChemist said:


> eating very clean though



Keep that on the down low bro. Eating clean is against fed rules. They will test you for chicken breast serum after the meet and toss your results. Not worth it!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2017)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Ecks met me when I was just statting a cycle after being on hrt  I was a tiny bitch like 190lbs lol..he made me feel malnourished ..ecks is 2x wider than me...and he benches 500+ lbs



Ecks is what is known as a muscle nugget...


----------

